# My impulse puppy purchase.....Daisy



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

For those of you following the thread that Jayne started (thanks for that!), here is a picture of Poppy's new baby sister Daisy (or maybe Amber, which was the name we were saving for next year - will speak to the kids when they get home). Thanks for the encouragement to get her - although I'm still a bit unsure whether I've done the right thing!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

How could it not be right - she's adorable. When Fate steps in, just go with it!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG that was quick i just read that other post today,bless her she's so sweet congrats dx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Who was it on here, who kept it a surprise from their kids until they went to pick the puppy up? You should so do that!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

She is a beauty xxxxxx 

You owe two .. welcome to cockapoo mania xxxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh wow! She is a complete sweetie! We will both have a Daisy! xx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

:congrats:She is absolutely adorable - she was your fate xxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes Amber would suit her better ..... 

Poppy and Amber 

and she is related to GG .. 

What a great cockapoo family we are turning into xxxx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I can't stop looking at the pictures - your two are really going to contrast and complement each other. The effect will be stunning!

When do you pick her up?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Who was it on here, who kept it a surprise from their kids until they went to pick the puppy up? You should so do that!


Oakley was a surprise for our kids .. they nearly passed out with shock 

They were totally gob smacked when I called them into the lounge to reveal our new puppy ..... wicked mother


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Is your Poppy related anyway to Daisy? 

or is Daisy/Amber related just to GG?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

:congrats: on your new addition, how exciting! Will be lovely for Poppy to have a playmate and they are a beautiful contrast of colours.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

She is so beautiful, I'm sure you've done the right thing


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

What a little poppet.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

How can you not be sure as she is absolutely gorgeous and fate has dictated you should have her! She is either Delightful Daisy or Adorable Amber!! Be careful of any hint of uncertainty as JoJo is waiting in the wings  x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

She's beautiful, but then I thought GG was beautiful too.

Congrats :best_wishes:


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Ahh lovely news! Congratulations


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh Michelle she's lovely... got goose pimples and welled up when I saw her... its just so right, win win all round.... all the best of luck, are you going this weekend x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my mum says she looks like a leyla. 

i cant remember with Echo but with delta we did have a panic thinking have we done the right thing. i sstill remember sitting playing with her on the floor almost regretting getting her didnt have a particular reason just thinking is 4 to many will she fit in are the others going to take to her. 


but that only lasted a day or two i think and i would swap her for the world.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> How can you not be sure as she is absolutely gorgeous and fate has dictated you should have her! She is either Delightful Daisy or Adorable Amber!! Be careful of any hint of uncertainty as JoJo is waiting in the wings  x


Ha ha ha waiting in the wings, not me, I am on my way to get her now ...

No seriously Michelle you have made a great choice ... She is stunning pup.

She will now be known as AA or DD, great idea!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ali .. maybe the next to come available on here will be mine .. you always know first when they are available at sylml, so keep us posted .... xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Congratulations Michelle! She is just beautiful. I wonder if she will go darker or lighter? I think fate played a hand in this but you were going to get another one any way, right? Now Poppy will have a best friend to play with and you have the summer to housetrain etc.

So pleased for you (if not slightly envious ). I cant wait for my no. 2!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Poppy and Daisy have the same dad 'Zac' and she is sister to George. Too late being a surprise for the kids - just told them


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I am settling in to the idea now - just got to tell the hubby when he gets home from work! We were defo going for another - this is just sooner than we planned, but I am a strong believer in fate so think this was meant to be. We are picking her up on Tuesday.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

I am over the moon, have just posted some info on the other thread that started all this off lol


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Many thanks again Jayne - you're a star. Will be great to chat about how they are getting on. Are you going to the meet at Roundhay?


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh thanks for the photo! She is certainly adorable (and delightful ! Can't wait to see what colour she grows into. You've definitely made the right choice - now's a good a time as any!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Michelle, you must tell us what hubby said when he got home from work. Is he still speaking to you?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

love her, and so cute that she is george's family!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! She is absolutely beautiful,you have definately done the right thing xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Michelle I'm going to have my hands full of puppies at Roundhay.... cant wait x


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

What a beauty!! She is gorgeous.xxxx


----------

